# fish food for pond



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

I have to bags of fish pellets I would like to start using in 3/4 acre pond. The pond has bluegill, bass, perch and crappie. My questions would be do the fish need to be trained to start feeding on the pellets? 
I threw a handful in and they floated but the fish did not feed on them. I know in spring and summer the bluegill and bass seem to hang out closer to banks and are often easily visible...in the fall not so much.
Should I wait until spring and summer or can I start now...I know fish like to put the feed bags on in the fall to prepare for winter so I thought I would try and start now.
Any suggestions appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

At this point, I’d wait until spring. It takes awhile to train them. Feeding will slow way down pretty soon due to falling water temps. Buy a high protein food with fish meal or fish oil. Bluegills will eat any food. Bass generally only eat the high protein food that has fish based ingredients. Perch will feed on pellets as well. Crappie don’t generally take to pellets.


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2006)

Makes sense ... appreciate it


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

You can mix in some ground shrimp or get you a jar of frozen brine shrimp cubes or blood worms and mix a few in with the pellets and it will help them train, but when water temps get below 60 wait til spring


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

oh here's a link for bloodworms Amazon.com : SAN FRANCISCO BAY Brand Freeze Dried Bloodworms 1.75oz : Pet Food : Pet Supplies


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Just throw in a handful of feed a day in same place. Bout 2-3 day’s they’ll be there waiting for it. Food will dissolve and they’ll find it


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Been feeding now for week and a half. The fish were a little sluggish at first but now they are back to waiting for me and it’s like a school of piranhas when I toss the food.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I'm going to start feeding pretty soon. I thought about stopping at the feed store yesterday to get some Aquamax, but I didn't make it. On the warm sunny days the fish are getting pretty active. I just put in 40 more Wipers last weekend.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Muddy said:


> I'm going to start feeding pretty soon. I thought about stopping at the feed store yesterday to get some Aquamax, but I didn't make it. On the warm sunny days the fish are getting pretty active. I just put in 40 more Wipers last weekend.


Dang that aquamax is expensive. Amazon was out of the stuff I have been using so got a bag of aquamax. Ouch!!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

How much did it cost? I have always paid $40.00-$42.00 a bag at the local feed store. It’s probably $100.00 now due to “COVID”.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

$81.00 beans.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

bobk said:


> $81.00 beans.


That’s really high. I’m going to pick some up in the next week or two. I’ll let you know what I pay. I can pick a bag or two up for you when you need more.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for the offer! Our grain mill only carries the stuff the bass won’t eat. Hope you guys are seeing some birds.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I started feeding today. It took about 1-2 minutes to get them feeding again, they were hungry.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Muddy said:


> I started feeding today. It took about 1-2 minutes to get them feeding again, they were hungry.


This is the product we were talking about.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Yep.


----------

